# My new litters. color help appreciated



## Smaug (May 4, 2018)

Mama:








Dad:








Fuzzies:


----------



## Smaug (May 4, 2018)

Mama:








Dad:








pinkies:








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

OK, so the first litter. I see some Agoutis... which means that the orange mouse is a dominant red: Avy/A
I see Piebald, which means that the Chocolate mouse carries Piebald, while the Red parent is Piebald.
As a result, I am going to guess that the brown pups are Agouti and Agouti Piebald. The 'BEW' is really Avy/a, which results in lighter pigmentation, while the darker red is Avy/A. Some of the Red pups are Piebald.

Next...

The first mouse looks like Lilac or Champagne Piebald. The second mouse is a Black Piebald. Looks like some of the babies are pink-eyed, which means the Black Piebald carries pink-eye gene. I will guess that the babies are Black Piebalds and Lilac Piebalds- homozygous Piebald.


----------

